# Mosconi Gladen DSP 4to6



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

First of all, this thing is TINY! I couldn't find much info on it so I wanted to start a thread about it. This is my second processor ever. I recently (last week) installed a JBL-MS8 in my 05 Chevy Tahoe family car. This unit is in my 03 Ford F250 Super Duty. My equipment is as follows:
Head unit- Pioneer DEH-80PRS
Front Mids/highs: Audible Physics NZ3 Wideband in dash pods (a la Bing)
Mid bass: Jordan JX125 in the doors (a la Joey)
Sub: IDQ 12 D2 in center console. Removed center seat
Amps: Zapco Z220 highs, Diamond Audio D5 600.2 woofers, Alpine PDX-M6 sub.
Processor: Mosconi Gladen DSP 4to6

It has 30 bands of parametric eq which are really easy to use and come in very handy with widebanders. I'm told that the software is the same as the 6to8 and that the unit is the same thing just with 2 less channels. I don't use rear fill or tweeters so I only needed six channels. I only saw the software as Bing tuned it so I haven't gotten a chance to play with myself but he seemed to be able to make changes effortlessly. So far, I think I'm really gonna like this thing.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Just to reference, it's the same size at the 6to8, aha ha.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Price?


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

BigAl205 said:


> Price?


I got it in a package deal with some other work I had done so I'm not sure. Cobb^ can probably tell you what the list price is tho.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

4to6 is $579, while the 4to6 SP-Dif is $649.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

Someone needs to come up with a 1/2 din dashmount-capable version of these things, for those of us with no trunk space to host them...


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

Brian Steele said:


> Someone needs to come up with a 1/2 din dashmount-capable version of these things, for those of us with no trunk space to host them...


Trunk space? It would almost fit in your pocket. That's exaggerating but they really are small. 

The 4to6 has interesting options for remote control that the 6to8 doesn't have.
http://www.mosconi-system.it/product/gladen-dsp-4to6/


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

jel847 said:


> Trunk space? It would almost fit in your pocket. That's exaggerating but they really are small.
> 
> The 4to6 has interesting options for remote control that the 6to8 doesn't have.
> GLADEN DSP 4to6


It is really cool that they did this on the smaller processors. I think it'll make for a very versatile small processor.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

I wish I had known the 4to6 was coming out and I would have waited for it. I bought the 6to8 but only need six channels.
I also like the single control for presets and another for sub. No need for the all in one controller since I don't use half the functions of it.

Can you add the Bluetooth streaming to the 4to6?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

jel847 said:


> Can you add the Bluetooth streaming to the 4to6?


Nope, 6to8 with SP-Dif Multi only.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

jel847 said:


> I wish I had known the 4to6 was coming out and I would have waited for it. I bought the 6to8 but only need six channels.
> I also like the single control for presets and another for sub. No need for the all in one controller since I don't use half the functions of it.


I got lucky getting this one. I was about to have a different dsp installed but was having problems so the timing of Bing getting the 4to6 was perfect.


----------



## sotelomichael (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm going to try and order a 4to6 shortly. Sad to say I don't have much experience with processors but I'm sure this one will fit my install just fine.

If you have any follow-up impressions or questions please voice them here. It would be nice to have a "go to" thread for anyone thinking about this processor

Thank you


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

jel847 said:


> Trunk space? It would almost fit in your pocket. That's exaggerating but they really are small.


I doubt that's not going to fit in my car's dash, and there's nowhere in the trunk for it to go. I'm looking for something a form factor more like the Kicker KQ5, but with the flexibility of the 4to6.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

sotelomichael said:


> I'm going to try and order a 4to6 shortly. Sad to say I don't have much experience with processors but I'm sure this one will fit my install just fine.
> 
> If you have any follow-up impressions or questions please voice them here. It would be nice to have a "go to" thread for anyone thinking about this processor
> 
> Thank you


I definitely will. I'm hoping to pick up a Windows laptop tomorrow so I can start messing with it and play with the tuning. I still need to clean up the wiring but so far I'm loving my system.


----------



## sotelomichael (Dec 2, 2008)

Golden Ear said:


> I definitely will. I'm hoping to pick up a Windows laptop tomorrow so I can start messing with it and play with the tuning. I still need to clean up the wiring but so far I'm loving my system.


So did you get the spdif version? Did you get the bluetooth module? Which of the 2 is a must have upgrade? bluetooth?


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I didn't get spdif or Bluetooth. The unit is in the cab of my truck so a cable is easy to run and my hu has bt already. And to be honest, I'm not sure what spdif does


----------



## sotelomichael (Dec 2, 2008)

Golden Ear said:


> I didn't get spdif or Bluetooth. The unit is in the cab of my truck so a cable is easy to run and my hu has bt already. And to be honest, I'm not sure what spdif does


Yeah, I have a pioneer 80prs too. Is that what you mean by already having bluetooth? 

I read about the mosconi 6to8 and the bluetooth module allowing for lossless playback (apple alac etc) I'm wondering if it would be any better using it's own bluetooth module, or feeding alac through the pioneer unit instead.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Yeah, that's what I meant by having Bluetooth. I've read about the apple lossless but I don't know how to use it. I'm very new to DSPs so it's baby steps for me. Lol


----------



## sotelomichael (Dec 2, 2008)

Golden Ear said:


> Yeah, that's what I meant by having Bluetooth. I've read about the apple lossless but I don't know how to use it. I'm very new to DSPs so it's baby steps for me. Lol


Same here. 

If it is just an extension for those that do not already have bluetooth functionality I can do without it. I just wanted to know for sure before posting my order


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

The 4to6 will not play any music over Bluetooth, so a head unit with Bluetooth streaming is required for that. Sp-dif is optical or toslink, I do not believe you're unit had that feature. It's just a base model 4to6. 

To the comment about a windows laptop, do you have a Mac?? If so, try running the software in parallels. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sotelomichael (Dec 2, 2008)

cobb2819 said:


> The 4to6 will not play any music over Bluetooth, so a head unit with Bluetooth streaming is required for that. Sp-dif is optical or toslink, I do not believe you're unit had that feature. It's just a base model 4to6.
> 
> To the comment about a windows laptop, do you have a Mac?? If so, try running the software in parallels.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification. Glad I have a bluetooth unit. Now, is the bluetooth module I was informed about for the 4to6, just to be able to work on the processor without needing the USB cable? Or is it non-existent for the 4to6? Just wanted to clarify since I read this on the site:

GLADEN DSP 4to6
Highest resolution, e.g. time delay in 0,02 msec/step, Q in steps of 0.001
Parametric and Graphic EQ with up to 30 (para-graphical) bands per channel pair
All settings in real-time
USB and BT adapter, for adjusting by PC and Android smart phone apps


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Its for tuning and control via computer or android device. Tuning on the laptop, vol/preset/sub level via android device. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I do have a Mac but I'm not very computer savy so I'm not sure how to use parallels. I can get a laptop for free so if parallels costs anything then its not worth it.


----------



## sotelomichael (Dec 2, 2008)

So, getting the Bluetooth adapter is done when ordering the unit correct? I'm just making sure, since it seems like that would be the case without having to add an external antenna of some kind to the processor itself.

Just for clarification, it is an optional, purchasable, upgrade. It does not come with it already installed. Correct?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Well you're probably better off with the windows laptop if its free. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

sotelomichael said:


> So, getting the Bluetooth adapter is done when ordering the unit correct? I'm just making sure, since it seems like that would be the case without having to add an external antenna of some kind to the processor itself.
> 
> Just for clarification, it is an optional, purchasable, upgrade. It does not come with it already installed. Correct?


It is an externally mounted additional option. So you would order the 4to6 and the Bluetooth Module from your local dealer. Then you will plug the BT Module into the side of the 4to6, and you are ready for wireless tuning capability. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sotelomichael (Dec 2, 2008)

cobb2819 said:


> It is an externally mounted additional option. So you would order the 4to6 and the Bluetooth Module from your local dealer. Then you will plug the BT Module into the side of the 4to6, and you are ready for wireless tuning capability.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you VERY much for the clarification. I really appreciate it (I'm sure many others looking through the thread later on will too )


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

No problem sir(s), it's what I'm here for. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

You can purchase the bt adaptor separately and later.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Oops, I should have refreshed before replying lol


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

How is the 4to6 working for you?


----------



## TheOriginalRURC (Jan 18, 2018)

Brian Steele said:


> Someone needs to come up with a 1/2 din dashmount-capable version of these things, for those of us with no trunk space to host them...


Man I'm going to put one in a '87 Pontiac Fiero, I dont even have dash space for a 1/2 din unit.


----------

